
The Most Powerful Man in Chess Is Maybe a Lunatic - jonbaer
http://deadspin.com/the-most-powerful-man-in-chess-is-maybe-a-lunatic-1793846998
======
asdfologist
I'll take the bait: why is someone considered a lunatic for claiming that he
was abducted by aliens? Do we have proof (or even very strong confidence) that
aliens don't exist or that they do but don't abduct humans? If we do have
strong confidence, then what's the justification for this?

Do people likewise call all God-believers lunatics? If not, then what's the
difference? In both cases people believe in an entity where there's no strong
consensus on its existence.

~~~
Mark222
Well, why would highly evolved beings with interplanetary travel go to some
guy's bedroom to give him a good scare?

~~~
zimbatm
Aliens works in mysterious ways?

------
cwyers
That's the problem. He's a brilliant lunatic and you can't tell which way
he'll jump. Like his game he's impossible to analyse; you can't dissect him,
predict him... which of course means he's not a lunatic at all.

~~~
dllthomas
> you can't dissect him, predict him...

can you probe him?

